# Some pics of my lot



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hiya here's some pics of my lot, some are a couple of years old, so i'm starting from oldest to newest pics 









Georgie sitting on JJ when she was a pup









Toby doing his favourite ear licking trick, LOL









Toby, this photo makes me a little sad as we don't know if he'll ever be really well enough to go for his usual long walks again









JJ & Toby being good bruvs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaaw I love that first onesoo funny


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

awwww i could kiss those bearded babiesear licking is a fave in my house also!im not so keen on it though!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Poor JJ's still put upon now but he wouldn't have it any other way 
That green frog toy is the only one thats survivied as well despite living with em all


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> awwww i could kiss those bearded babiesear licking is a fave in my house also!im not so keen on it though!


the ear lickin still goes on now yuechhhh


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics - Especially JJ hes just scrummy


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks he's a lovely boy, like a bull in a china shop but soooo lovable  Georgie's more independent she doesn't need us humans really well only to feed her, LOL 
Toby's a real gent a piece of his disc shot through his spine a couple of months back and paralyzed his back legs so we're working on getting some sort of recovery back at the mo, if he does illness he does it big time


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

AHHHH lovely pictures of a lovely breed  

i lurvvv toby


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for that a toby vote  a lot of people seem scared of him coz he looks big, but he's putty in your hands


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs you have there, great pics


----------

